# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Me duhet nje numer kontakti

## De la guarda94

Pershendetje te gjitheve .Me duhet te gjej nje numer telefoni te nje hoteli ne sarande .Ndodhet ngjitur me hotel Republiken ne rrugicen midis Hotel Republikes dhe Hotel Pinit .Pronari i hotelit quhet Gjergji .Faleminderit.

----------

